# Fitting Rexon Profiline SS16SA blade



## DT man (11 Mar 2014)

Hi guys

I am really struggling to fit a new blade on this scroll saw. I presume I am doing something wrong with regards to the tension settings. 

I hook the blades in and fasten the locks and adjust the tension at the back with the lever as tight as I can. When I switch it on the blade bends towards the right rendering it useless. 

I know I am doing something wrong, but what? Do I need to ensure a specific setting or tension even before inserting the blade? Please help!

Many thanks,

William


----------



## bodgerbaz (11 Mar 2014)

Hi William,

A big welcome along to the forum. Feel free to post any questions, WIP and pictures of your results. 

I'm not familiar with the Rexon but from what you are saying it sounds as though the top part of the arm is going down and the bottom part of the arm isn't moving with the net result that the blade is bending. If that is the case it seems a little odd because most scroll saws use a 'C' arm which means that the top and bottom stay parallel when they go up and down. Therefore, if you clamp the blade at the bottom and clamp it at the top, apply a suitable tension so the blade 'pings', you should then find that wherever the arm is on its up and down movement, the tension will be the same.

Is the saw new, i.e. just been unpacked? Can you see free movement of the upper and lower arms?

I'll Google the Rexon machine to see if I can see anything else which might help.

Barry

UPDATE - had a look at the saw on the internet and it looks like the standard 'C' arm machine so until we get some feedback from you (regarding the bottom arm movement) there isn't a lot else I can advise for now.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (11 Mar 2014)

A very warm welcome to the forum William,along with Barry I am not familiar with your scrollsaw.I am sure that a post will appear soon with help for you.

Bryan


----------



## martinka (11 Mar 2014)

The Rexon looks like all the other saws that have the SS16 designation. I can't think what can go wrong with it. Any chance of a couple of photos of before and after tensioning the blade? You say you 'hook' the blade in, are you using pinned blades?


----------



## Homerjh (11 Mar 2014)

are you hooking/attaching it to the parallel fitting?

my Axminster one has fittings to put the blade face on, or sideways (pinned) so you have better clearance, so are you putting it in the same slots, ie both the facing or both the side, and not using the facing at one end, but the side one at the other??


----------



## martinka (11 Mar 2014)

Homerjh":i5685blq said:


> are you hooking/attaching it to the parallel fitting?
> 
> my Axminster one has fittings to put the blade face on, or sideways (pinned) so you have better clearance, so are you putting it in the same slots, ie both the facing or both the side, and not using the facing at one end, but the side one at the other??



Good question, although I think you'd have to consciously twist the blade to make it fit in the slots.


----------



## Homerjh (11 Mar 2014)

Maybe not for a first timer though on a thin blade. I had similar but wondered why it wasn't fitting easily then realised.


----------



## martinka (11 Mar 2014)

I think I'd got junior hacksaw blades in mind instead of pinned scroll saw blades.


----------



## DT man (12 Mar 2014)

Trying to post pics..........now my files are too large!!!


----------



## martinka (12 Mar 2014)

There's numerous ways of getting the size of your pics down, many of which have been mentioned in here at some point, but it's probably easier to Google it than search the forum. I think you might need three posts before you can post pics anyway.


----------



## woodndrum (14 Mar 2014)

I have one of these saws, and waiting in the wings to identify the problem when more info is posted.


----------

